

Why couchdb is better than mysql - genetify
http://pylab.blogspot.com/2009/01/ten-reasons-why-couchdb-is-better-than.html

======
while
As much as I like couch, declaring that it is better than mysql is
overgeneralizing. The couchdb developers themselves declare that couchdb is
not a replacement for mysql, nor should it be publicized as such.

------
blackhand
replace 'mysql' with 'csv files' and the arguments still hold..

------
alpharocker
couchdb is really good.. and made for the web, but how does it perform in
production environment

